# iHobby Moving To Cleveland!



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I just learned today (yes, I _am_ a slow learner) the the iHobby Expo is moving from Chicago to Cleveland, Ohio. This puts the country's largest hobby manufacturers convention (and its associated model contest, to be held on Saturday, October 13) squarely in IPMS Region 4. What more can I say but :woohoo:?

Oh - I could say, here's the link to the iHobby Expo web site: http://www.ihobbyexpo.com/.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Yep heard this a while back. just up the road from me!

BRIAN


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

Awesome  I'm only about an hour out.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Not as centrally located as Chicago - bet it doest last long there.


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

nope, not as centrally located, but it keeps me from goin to chicago


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cleveland Rocks!

Well, I heard that somewhere...


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

The Cleveland Chamber of Commerce really worked hard to get iHobby there. For the past couple of years the show was having trouble filling the Rosemont Convention Center and was becoming cost prohibitive.

iHobby will be in Cleveland for at least 2 years. 

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm in Chicago, and have been to the show a couple times. Last time I was there they shared the convention center with another show, jewelry if I recall. I think it was 2 years ago. Crowds were thick, but it would have been rather empty had they had the whole floor for iHobby...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I don't know why the show was moved to Cleveland, and I'm sure their CoC worked hard to get it. All I know is, Cleveland is a 2 hour drive for me where Chicago was closer to 5 hours. Therefore do I say again,:woohoo:!


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

That's great news!It's only an hour and a half from me.There's one problem.....my wife's birthday is on the same day and she does not share my love of monster models.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

wrk-N-prgrss said:


> Awesome  I'm only about an hour out.


And just a little more than that for me, as I am about 25 miles east of you.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Mark McGovern said:


> I don't know why the show was moved to Cleveland, and I'm sure their CoC worked hard to get it.





veedubb67 said:


> For the past couple of years the show was having trouble filling the Rosemont Convention Center and was becoming cost prohibitive.


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Getting close now.

Who is still planning on going?

I am almost positive I will be there on Saturday.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah me and the wife are going saturday,just right up the street from us.

BRIAN


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Does this show cover all types of hobbies/collecting ( models, die-cast, slot cars, model trains, etc...) or does it have one main emphasis? I have never been to a show like this, but I only live about 10 minutes from the I-X Center. I think maybe I should see what goes on there.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Tuffy,

Since it's previously been held in Chicago, I've never attended an iHobby Expo. So I'm not sure what to expect. I do know that I'll be there for sure!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

TUFFONE said:


> Does this show cover all types of hobbies/collecting ( models, die-cast, slot cars, model trains, etc...) or does it have one main emphasis? I have never been to a show like this, but I only live about 10 minutes from the I-X Center. I think maybe I should see what goes on there.


Tuff,
Yes, it covers almost every aspect of the hobby world. Everything from model trains to diecast to RC. You name it!

Thursday and Friday are industry days and Saturday and Sunday are public days. Hoping for record crowds.

BTW - since you live relatively close, can you recommend any good local restaraunts? I'm open to just about anything when it comes to food. Drop me a line.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I know Industria Mechanika is going to be at the TAG Team Hobbies booth.


----------



## captbilly (Oct 27, 2002)

The I_X center is down the street from where I live in Parma. A great place to eat that's not to far away is Pappou Cafe at Snow and Pearl. They don't have a website, but here's some links that should help. And I CANNOT wait for the show.

http://www.pluggedincleveland.com/restaurants/1419+pappou+cafe.html

http://local.yahoo.com/info-15602329-pappou-cafe-cleveland?viewtype=map


----------



## Phibes (Jan 13, 2009)

The iHobby show was formerly held in the Donald E. Stephens Center in Rosemont, IL, just 20 minutes away from my house in Park Ridge. Now I'll have to drive 6+ hours to go to the same show I've been attending for 20 years or more.  I hope this gives me a chance to see some relatives who live in the area. 

Bill Harrison


----------

